# sealant



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks
any one know what to use to clean excess sealant off body trim ?
thanks


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we use white spirit.....

Val


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, white spirit - gets it off your hands too :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

white spirit as recomeded by john cross motorhomes in earlier post

Dave p


----------

